

Ask HN: Open Source Horror Stories - seven

Hello.<p>We know positive success stories about people open sourcing their product.<p>I would be very interested in finding counter examples.<p>Who had regrets afterwards? Any horror stories?<p>Background: I would like to convince my investor and myself that we should free the core of our application and have an additional commercial license. The application is mostly targeted at bigger enterprise level customers and I do not see that the people who have commercial licenses, would even consider to go with the free version. But I might be wrong.<p>Thanks for your time.
======
debacle
Think about it pragmatically - most early startups (it sounds like you have an
angel) don't have the cash to properly support an open source project in
addition to trying to have strong growth. You either focus too much on the OSS
offering and limit yourself as a result, or you don't give it enough attention
and it languishes which results in no one using it and you potentially looking
like an asshole.

